# A BRAIN Storm I tell you



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Did you see Nobdyuknow's thread on antipigeonism? Here is a small way we can all start educating the world about the wonders of pigeons! I made these cards that are like baseball cards trading cards, or the cards that Forest rangers hand out about their dogs. The idea is to take the Template I made insert the picture of your bird, on the front with their name and so on, list their facts and then some other Way Cool Pigeon facts, history, hero stuff everything pigeony and print them out on card stock, then hand them out to friends, kids, and people you meet and so on! What do you think? If I can't attach it here I'll try to find a way to show you it IS way cool!


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

Sounds like a neat idea to me. I'd like a card with my combine winner on it.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I like that one! They might become collectables.  

Cynthia


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I think Boni is truly the Thomas Edison of Pigeon Talk! That is a great idea, I think it would also be a great idea to put this pigeon website address on the cards so people who are interested can get more information from a good source.

It might be a long, uphill climb, but I really believe we can change public opinion about pigeons. (As I type this, Sopihe is apparently getting ready to do her part by napping in the sun. )


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

Boni Birds said:


> *The idea is to take the Template I made insert the picture of your bird, on the front with their name and so on, list their facts and then some other Way Cool Pigeon facts, history, hero stuff everything pigeony and print them out on card stock*,
> 
> * *What do you think?
> If I can't attach it here I'll try to find a way to show you it IS way cool!*


* I think it's a project worth giving a go, Boni. 
Looking forward to seeing a sample.  

Cute story that I think kind of coincides with your idea. 
A couple weeks ago we had a fella come out to give an estimate on an outdoor project. He walked by the room where the aviary is, looked over, stopped & asked, "What kind of bird is THAT?" I explained it was show pigeon. His reply, "I didn't even know there was such a thing."

He asked if he could see *all* my birds. As he looked, I explained about each one. He asked about diseases, I explained what I knew. He asked about their personalities, I explained. Etc., etc.

As he got ready to leave, he said, "You know, I don't *love* pigeons, but I now have a better perspective of them. 

We hired his company to do the work we needed done. When he stopped by to see how things were coming along, he saw me inside the aviary cleaning. He came over to the door & said, "Good Morning, How are you doing." As I was getting up to go to the door he said, "How's Rae Charles doing this morning?"

I could have cried. I would have thought he would have asked about Mikko or Malio. But he didn't. The bird he remembered most was our common 'feral' pigeon. It was priceless.  

Cindy


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

What a wonderful story!!! That is exactly the kind of thing I was thinking of when I posted this link!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cindy, I guess sometimes we do it "one by one". I think both you and Rae Charles made a wonderful impression on this man - Rae for his ability to survive and cope with his blindness and you for having the love and compassion to see beyond his blindness and give him a great home.


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Boni, 

What a wonderful idea! I'm eagerly looking forward to your template so I can make some.

Margaret


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Great idea! Can't wait to see them.


----------



## Hillybean (Oct 30, 2005)

Boni,
that sounds wonderful!

I know my nephews would love it. Plus I could pass them out to people I work with (the pigeons sometimes go to work too  ).

I really think it is a wonderful idea, and I can't wait to see a sample of one.

-Hilly


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Squeaks and I AGREE *100%!!* Not only about the idea but of Boni being our PT resident Inventor(ess)!  

Boni, I would suggest you start a company and hire co-workers...you are gonna be one busy lady!!

Pigeon Toes and People Thumbs UP all the way!!  

With the talent on this site and Boni, we have a match made in Pigeon Heaven! 

YEEEEE HAAAAW!!

LOVE and HUGS

Shi & Squeaks

NOTE to Maggie: Rae is a HEN...I've always thought she and Squeaks would make neat mates...


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> NOTE to Maggie: Rae is a HEN...I've always thought she and Squeaks would make neat mates...


Well, daggone! Don't think I ever knew that the beautiful Rae was a little girl. She and Squeaks would make a handsome couple.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

this is a fantastic idea !!! 

you should join the yahoo group Pigeon People and outline that idea there as well - the people would jump all over it! And would be extremely timely considering what's going on in NY right now.

In fact, if you wouldn't mind emailing me the template ([email protected]) I can post it to that Yahoo group today -- giving credit to you of course.

Do you have somewhere that prints the cards already? I wonder if Vista Print does something like that rather inexpensively?


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Well, daggone! Don't think I ever knew that the beautiful Rae was a little girl. She and Squeaks would make a handsome couple.


Cindy named her after you know who, BUT when SHE laid an egg, the name spelling was changed to RAE...  

She is SUCH a love...I always hold her when I visit Cindy!  

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Great idea Boni. I am sure there are some people out there who could be educated.

Cindy, that is a wonderful story that the guy remembered Rae out of all your pijies.

A couple of months ago I had the dish guy coming over to fix our dish box and I had Troy still in the living room recovering from his leg fracture. Troy is a show racer and the guy was very interested in him. Finally he said "oh yeah, this is a "good" pigeon. I asked him what he meant by "good pigeon". Well, he said, "a good one, not like those dirty street pigeon". The tone he said this, I found it pointless to start educating him. I know I probably should have, oh well.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

I had an idea similar to that one time. I was standing there looking at a pack of Pokemon cards at Walmart once and I had this little vision of me and some kid playing a Pigeon Trading Card Game like Pokemon. It was...different, haha.
I was like, "Oh yeah? Well my Purebred Janssen can out race your Sion!", and put down a card that said something like, 'Distance - 500, Speed - 75, Health - 100, etc. It was exactly like those trading card game things that kids like to play! Ah, such a pigeonbrain. I started laughing in the middle of WalMart  

I love your idea! I want to make and pass out some cards. Sounds like a really good way of spreading the pigeon goodness!


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

Having trouble getting the card template out to everyone, today was one of those days, 40 mile round trip to town, wi fi at the coffee shop went down five minutes after I got there, I will try again tomorrow morning. I don't know where else to put it but on my web site where any one can go and get it, I did e mail it to Dezirrae- and as I told her I bet there is someone out there who can make it even better, I just put quick sample info on it. It will make great trading material for all of us!


----------

